
WSJ – The internet faq - dsco
https://www.wsj.com/public/current/summaries/hypefaq.htm
======
naskwo
"While you sign on to the Internet and blithely zap and receive electronic
mail, visit Web sites and bare your soul in on-line discussion groups, you are
increasingly being watched and tracked. Every move you make on the Internet
can be followed, and the information gathered can be used against you."
Prescient.

~~~
acct1771
Obvious to those who understand the tech.

Stallman is right.

------
tabtab
Pages back then are often more usable than the ad-stuffed JavaScript filled
bloat-bags of today.

------
nulagrithom
The glossary is fantastic:
[https://www.wsj.com/public/current/articles/SB84963840719945...](https://www.wsj.com/public/current/articles/SB849638407199458500.htm)

~~~
cirgue
My personal favorite:

Digital cash: Differs from the original only in that it is more easily
separated from fools.

------
bausshf
The best thing about the list is that it doesn't always answer the question.

"Are My Kids Safe? An estimated four million Americans under 18 years old will
dial in this year, up from 2.3 million last year. That leaves a large group of
parents worried about what their children are watching, saying or
downloading."

It still didn't answer whether the kids are safe or not.

------
jweather
In case it's not obvious, each bullet point links to an article on the topic.

